

Yahoo will kill MyBlogLog next month - KWD
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_will_kill_mybloglog_next_month.php

======
smwhreyebelong
This product could have had a lot of potential had Yahoo! realized what it was
worth. For starters, an analytics package could have benefited a lot from this
service.

It seems to me that Yahoo!, in it's rush to figure out how to compete and what
to do with the traffic is not prioritizing the products that might position it
favorably in the future.

------
medianama
Why don't they sell it off? Its hard to believe there would be no takers.

------
est
The great expansion of Web 2.0 is coming to and end, gradually the big ones
will unite the rest and people will choose from few only.

